# Laparoscopic Hiatal Hernia repair



## losmus

What is the best CPT code to use for this procedure??


----------



## preserene

Could you please give more info of the op notes?


----------



## preserene

If you cannot give more and /or if forbidden to do so, try to ponder on some tips from this and arrive at your conclusion. It might be helpful:There are  3 types of Hiatal Hernia. Type 1,2 and 3.
The type one is called the sliding Hiatal Hernia and it is non traumatic while the paraesophagial is mostly traumatic and only 5% of the them are type 1.
Type one is mostly symptomless and if symtoms occur it is mostly of GERD pattern. Type 1 mostly do not need surgery. If the proton type of treatment does not work our may go for surgery-ie laparoscopic Nissen Fundoplasty like procedure for GERD.  (*43280).*
The type2 are mostly paraesophageal variety and called as mostly traumatic type and they are the one who mostly need surgery  because of complications, a laparoscopic approach for repair of a pararesophageal hernia is the procedure of choice. This procedure is more difficult than repair of a Type I hiatal hernia and there are differences between the two, but it's still considered safe and effective.
The success rate of this procedure is 90% to 100%, and morbidity and mortality are low. The average hospital stay is 36 to 48 hours, and most of the postoperative discomfort is from the incision.
 So the  Hiatal hernia are the slidng variety  or type one and the operation done is laproscopic Fundoplasty* 43280,* when the name is specifically not mentioned. 
But if oyu could give more info ,signs and symptoms and the primary diagnosis we can go still go with mor especificity


----------



## kouellette

*Lap Hiatal Hernia and Lap Roux -en-y gastric bypass*

A little off topic, but was hoping someone could help with this.  Patient was scheduled for a lap gastric bypass. At the time of the surgery a sliding hiatal hernia was found and repaired.   Does anyone know if this can be billed separately and what code would be used.   Thanks for your help.


----------

